# Custom Kindle Leather Sleeve - Batman Drawing



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey all,

From time to time we take on custom orders that we feel will enhance our skills or give us a challenge. We had never done a job like this before, so was a bit nervous at first on taking it. This is a slim kindle leather sleeve which the customer is going to use over a Oberon case, hence the reason we made it a bit larger than normal.

Exterior is made of 100% genuine veg tan leather and coated with our hand dying techniques.

Inside is lined with felt and we provided a Velcro piece on the top portion of the sleeve to provide a secure fit.

We like the overall design of this sleeve that we will be producing future designs on it.


























































Let us know what you think.

Thanks, -J


----------



## lain (Feb 21, 2011)

Those are FANTASTIC! If my hubby had a kindle he'd buy one in a second.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, you do beautiful work.


----------



## neo_gr8est1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I finally have my sleeve ready!!

I got in touch with Joe and after a long exchange of emails, he finally decided to accept this project. I had specific requirements for the sleeve: It had to have those pictures I sent him, it had to be top loading, big enough to fit a kindle with a cover on and a velcro piece for a snug fit and as such, this sleeve would be different from what he usually makes. But he accepted and has delivered! It was an extreme pleasure to work with him.

For the uninitiated( ) the front picture is Batman(from the Batman Beyond series), in his element and the back is a distressed logo of the Green Lantern. Both these artworks are done by a friend and as the pictures show, they look amazing with the vintage-leather look.

I believe this has turned out really well and is quiet different from the usual sleeves, which I think are very feminine. I cant wait to get it!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! Just WOW! This is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! Absolutely Breathtaking!!  I love the green lantern on the back.. just WOW!


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

That's just stunning. Flat-out, jaw-dropping amazing!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW - amazing work!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nicely done


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Neo,

Thanks again for giving us the opportunity to work on this piece for you. It was a pleasure working / cooperating with you in the overall process of this piece. We are very happy you are please and hope we have met your expectations.

-J



neo_gr8est1 said:


> I finally have my sleeve ready!!
> 
> I got in touch with Joe and after a long exchange of emails, he finally decided to accept this project. I had specific requirements for the sleeve: It had to have those pictures I sent him, it had to be top loading, big enough to fit a kindle with a cover on and a velcro piece for a snug fit and as such, this sleeve would be different from what he usually makes. But he accepted and has delivered! It was an extreme pleasure to work with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the wonderful commentary, it makes us feel good when people appreciate our work.

-J


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Great artwork, beautiful leather sleeve!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Really stunning.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Phildeeze (Feb 15, 2011)

That is absolutely awesome. I may have never been into the whole super hero thing but I can see the appeal in that sleeve.


----------



## neo_gr8est1 (Feb 17, 2009)

The artwork is done by a friend of mine...


----------

